# El Cajon Police Shooting.



## acorn (29/9/16)

Picked this up in the news today, various witness reports with different stories.
Point is: Do not point anything at the police.  

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...ng-unarmed-black-man-el-cajon-calif/91239206/



Note Mod and tank on right at shooting scene
Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## Effjh (29/9/16)

Man these American cops are way too trigger happy. What a waste of life. It's probably hard not to be so edgy when every other citizen in the US are packing heat though. They seriously need to look at how easy it is to get a gun in the US...it's not the wild west anymore. 

RIP to the victim.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (29/9/16)

They never came out of the _Wild West_ mentality; "first shoot then ask questions" - Looking over the past few years of shootings I surmise without due respect; they are the scariest (_with the backbone of a jam chicken_) bunch of cops on planet earth.


----------



## RichJB (29/9/16)

There are far too many cases of US cops shooting unarmed civilians. I suppose that when one considers the sheer number of cop-civilian interactions on a daily basis, it's just a minority of trigger-happy cops ruining the reputation of the majority of sensible cops. But even still, it's unacceptable. There was a case recently where an autistic patient at a mental facility got out and was sitting in the middle of the road playing with a toy truck. A black male worker at the facility went out into the road to help him and then the cops arrived. Even lying on his back in the road with his hands in the air and repeatedly telling the cops not to shoot because the guy in the road is a harmless mental patient not a dangerous criminal, the mental facility worker STILL gets shot. When they asked the cop why he shot, his answer was "I don't know." These guys are just mental cases.

I laughed at this clip of Norwegian police arresting a drunken guy:



If that same guy had been arrested in the US, there is an excellent chance that he would have been shot, tazered, throttled or squashed by about fifteen cops piling on top of him and using extreme force. The Norwegian cops are totally chilled about it and use only the minimum force required to subdue him. That is the benefit of a society in which not everybody is packing heat and trigger-happy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jan (6/10/16)

Rule one never get in a situation where someone has to draw a gun on you.
Rule two if a guy has a uniform and a gun don't be clever or cocky.


----------

